# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Fissiden sp.

## itssg

Hi, is there anyone keeping this?





It was first found by Iwatsuki, Z from Japan. Haji Mohamed from University Malayan Malaysia, and M. A. (I can't figure out who is it.) Since i just got Haji Mohamed's contact. I will try to contact him to find out more information.

Fissiden sp was found in Thailand and Malaysia.

----------


## hwchoy

There are 16 species of _Fissidens_ recorded from Singapore in the last survey. We have found a 17th species, but it is unclear whether it is a first record of a known species or it is an undescribed species. This newly found species is semi-aquatic.

----------


## itssg

Hi Choy,

Is there any picture to refer to those 17 types? The picture above showing is under which type?

It is a very beautiful species to me.

Cheers,
dom

----------


## timebomb

> It is a very beautiful species to me.


It is indeed a very beautiful _Fissidens_, Dom. The pictures seem to show the plant in emersed conditions. Where did you find them?

We don't have the pictures of the 16 species of _Fissidens_ Choy mentioned. The professor may have it somewhere in his database but I wouldn't bet on it. More likely, he has the dried specimens. A couple of years ago, the professor, together with his students did a project on the _Fissidens_ of Singapore. They found 16 species. I can't be sure but most, if not all the 16 _Fissidens_ are not aquatic mosses. Chances are they won't grow well in our tanks. 

It may interest you to know too, that other than the Java and Willow Moss, all the other tropical mosses we keep in our tanks are not aquatic in their natural habitats.

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

KL, how about asking Prof B if he has soft copy of the paper? If not whether he has a hard copy we can borrow to scan?

----------


## timebomb

Sure, Choy. I'm scheduled to meet the professor at his lab next Saturday. I'll ask him.

Loh K L

----------


## itssg

Hi Loh,

I got URL from one of the Thailand member. He is working well with one of the Thailand professor. And asking me to contact Haji Mohamad for more info.

The URL is in Japanese http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/gallary_mizube_plants.html

There are many types of species in there making me....dreaming of them all the time.

----------


## itssg

After several trips to FRIM within 2 months time. We went to different location inside the FRIM. Finally, i found the fissiden. I am no sure what type of fissiden i found. It attached on few pieces of rocks just next to the river. It is hard for me to scratch it off from the rock. So, i got no choice and brought back a small piece of rock. There are still quite a number of them there.

I found the fissiden growing semi-emersed. Very high himidity environment. And found the rocks are kinda wet. I was tried to snap some picture. But due to my lousy camera skill. I am able to get not really close picture. (I will post it tomorrow. Forgotten to bring along the camera to office.) Perhaps, i will try again to shot some closer pic tonite.

My schedule still very tight. Only free on sunday...when the labs in FRIM and University Malayan (Prof. Haji Mohamad) are closed. As well as Pos office. Otherwise, I can send some of them to Professors and Mr.Loh to verify.

----------


## itssg

This piece was collected quite sometime ago and inside my paludarium.


Another view



This is the piece which I just collected last sunday.



Closer view.

----------


## bettarism

Hi Dom,
Is your fissiden that you pluck growing?
looks great.

Derric

----------


## keehoe

Anyone can share the growing requirement of these plants? I seems to have a few stray one growing in my rotifier tub. They looks lovely in submerge setup but as the plant grow and without gravel to hold their roots, it float to the top and dried up.

----------


## itssg

Hi Deric/Keehoe,

The fissiden growing rate is extremely slow. But it growing well in low temperature like 22-24C. It will grow quite long when submersed. Below is the fissiden which is same with what i collected. It take 6-7 months to grow like that. (inside the tank without CO2 injection. No liquid fertilizer. And just a pinkish tube on for few hours only. The most funny thing is... the tank is with blackish water.)

----------

